# LUX reading of Cheap LED!



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

I found some cheap 1 W LEDs.Made a small fixture and when powered up at 3 A.The Lux reading is 9000 from 5" away.Since I m using N900 for reading I cant put it in my tank.You guys think its worth trying them out or is the LEDs any good.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Bump


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

As a guess, it would be good for many aquatic plants, maybe not the ones that require high light levels. I tend to think in terms of foot candles, and 9000 lux equals around 800 fc. Assuming one foot away and reflection /absorption by water and glass top, you would be getting around 100-300 fc. at the bottom.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

So,is it good ? And I have seen many plant grow LEDs in Red and blue combination.I know that Plant utilizes the most of the red and blue spectrum for photosynthesis.Since I m not keeping any high Light requiring plants,other then rotala rotoundifolia and a few other medium-high light plants.Without CO2 and dosing.You guys think its a good Idea to use 3 W LEDs instead of these 1 watt ones? And I kinda understand the language of PAR or Lumen.So how much PAR/Lumen are they putting out ?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It should work. If the light looks white to you it should have both red and blue components. To make sure, stick something red under it. If it looks red, then there is red light. Same for something blue. I believe that lux and lumens per square meter are the same.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Yes, Lux is lumens per square meter.
Lumens accounts for mostly green light - see the photopic curve for a better understanding.


----------

